# Fort Knox Goldens



## Barleyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Fort Knox*

We just got our puppy from there and I happen to meet someone on the street the other day who also got their dog from Fort Knox. we really liked the place when we went to visit. They are smaller in that they only have 10-12 dogs (I went to one breeder with 45) but they really seem to love the dogs. I don't think it's their full-time business but they certainly take it very seriously. We got lots of paperwork and copies of clearances for both parents and a nice information package when we picked up Barley. He's turning out to be a great do with a really nice temperament and very smart!

Hope that helps.
Lynn


----------



## RileyPuppy (Aug 13, 2009)

We got Riley from Fort Knox in June. We have been very happy so far, both with our puppy, and the support that we have received from Kathleen. We would definitely recommend Fort Knox to anybody looking for a quality golden.


----------



## Barleyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Same litter?*

I don't think Kathleen has too many litters, maybe our guys are related? Barley's birthday is April 29th and his parents are Lady and Jackson.


----------



## RileyPuppy (Aug 13, 2009)

*Wow!*

You got it...Riley and Barley are brothers! I never met Jackson, but we fell in love with Lady and wanted to take her home too. Is Barley growing nearly as fast as Riley? He was just shy of 31lbs at the vet on the 10th of this month. Everybody keeps telling us what a big boy he is going to be!


----------



## Barleyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

*He's going to be huge!*

Yep, that's all we hear from people, "He's going to be huge!". At 12 weeks he was 27lbs and at 14 weeks he was 32 lbs. Sounds like they are definitely brothers! 
Barley seems to be very easy-going and not a totally crazy puppy except about twice a day when he goes crazy and runs around the backyard trying to bite everyone. We assume that will subside as he matures. In the meantime I have little red teeth marks all over my ankles.

Keep in touch about how Riley's doing and growing. We start puppy school next week but Barley seems to know the basics already. We've never had a Golden before but they are smart little devils (with really sharp little teeth).

Cheers.
Lynn


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so excited for my friend to have found some FortKnox family members!!!
I can't wait to let her know 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I know it's been a while since this thread started but we are getting our pup from Fort Knox in about 3 weeks! We're super excited and would love to hear about your experiences with a Fort Knox pup!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*New Puppy*

It sounds like we are getting a puppy from the same litter you are! Pick up date May 7th! Keep in touch!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Girl, that's so neat! It's great to meet someone else who's getting a puppy from the same litter as our little girl. I don't know about you, but the countdown is certainly on in our house! We're likely picking up on the 8th due to our work schedule. Are you getting one of the girls or the one boy? Maybe sometime this summer we can get together for a little play date for the siblings!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello again! We are picking up our little girl on Saturday May 7th at 10:30 a.m. The countdown is on here as well. It would be great to keep in touch with the puppies. We live in Kitchener, where do you live?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I'm jealous. Out of curiosity, I just went to the fort knox website. The pictures of the goldens are beautiful. I just love how the subtitles all say owned and loved by ............... I'll bet that all of the puppers are miniature teddy bears! You can tell that the owners aren't just breeders, but family for all of the goldens. Best wishes for a wonderful long and healthy life for your new baby!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Girl - We're in downtown Toronto. Maybe we can meet up for a play date sometime over the summer. Our schedules are pretty flexible - we'll keep in touch!

PrincessDi - Thanks, I know we're pretty excited here. Less than 2 weeks now! The pictures we've gotten so far definitely show cute little balls of fluff. And Kathleen at Fort Knox is really great and very helpful with all questions. You can tell all their dogs and the puppies that they breed are very loved.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*New Puppy Pics*

Our First Puppy - did you get any new pics last week from Kathleen? We haven't gotten any since the weekend before at 5 weeks and we were missing seeing pics last weekend. We are getting anxious and excited and were out buying a crate and some supplies tonight.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Girl - I was going to message you today to ask the same question! No, we didn't get any this week either, I'm assuming she's been busy with the Easter holiday weekend. We might be going up to visit this weekend sometime, but I'm still waiting to see what works for her. 

Isn't it exciting to go pick out puppy stuff? We got most of it last week and it's so exciting to see it sitting here waiting for our girl. Just over 1 week left!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Have you picked a name yet or waiting until you actually see your pup?


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

We're pretty sure we're going to go with Loka as her name. But we'll wait and meet her to make the final decision I think. How about you?


----------



## Huntersmom (Apr 28, 2011)

*Private Message left for Hunter's Mom*

Hi there - you sent me a private message however I can't reply to it since I am new and have not yet posted 15 threads. Please e-mail me at [email protected] and I will be happy to provide you with the information you were inquiring about.

Thanks,


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Name*

We're pretty sure we are going with Jersey but Brandi is a possibility. We also want to wait until we meet our puppy and then decide for sure.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Cute names!

Also, we talked to Kathleen today and her internet has been out all week. So that's why no pictures! Hopefully they get it up and going soon, since we're going into puppy withdrawal!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to know, thanks for telling me about Kathleen's internet. How are the puppies doing? I guess you didn't get up for a visit then? We spent another load of $$ on puppy supplies and toys today.........


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just found this site and I thought it was great. My puppy was born feb6/2012
Her name is FortKnox's Lucky Ryder. Does anyone have her brothers and sisters? I would love to trade pictures


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I fully intended to see a breeder from Fort Knox....Kentucky....lol


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone with a puppy from FortKnox kennels out there. I would love to see your pictures. Her Goldens are beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kenzie - 16 months*

Here is a picture of Kenzie from Fort Knox. This was taken 2 months ago at 16 months old. She is such a lovely girl!


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

She is beautiful, I have a 9 month old female, here is my cell(519)331-8529
Text me and I'll send you some pictures of "Ryder "


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

We have a Fort Knox golden too - our Loka is Kenzie's litter mate! Jersey Girl, I can't believe how much they look alike - we get that exact same look from Loka a few times a day! Here's a few pictures of our girl and how she's grown up.

Superdad, who are the parents of Ryder? Loka and Kenzie are from a Houston x Mai-Tai litter. And where about are you located in Ontario? It would be great to get together for a Fort Knox golden play date. Kenzie's Mom (aka Jersey Girl) and I were trying to arrange something last year but we weren't able to make it happen. Maybe we could arrange something for the 3 dogs this fall.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

That would be great. Kenzie loves play dates! We are in kitchener. Lola and Kenzie look so much alike!


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am in Wallaceburg Ontario, Mia-tie is Ryder's mom and I think Diesel is the dad, I will check my paperwork. How do you put pics on here, I would love to show you guys pics of Ryder. I've got tons of them lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

On the Reply screen scroll down to Additional Options to Attach Files to post pics.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Do they ever have adults (retired?) available?


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

This is my girl. Fort Knox's Lucky Ryder


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Superdad66 your girl is beautiful. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree - Fort Knox's Lucky Ryder is beautiful!


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys I think she's a keeper, lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Superdad66 said:


> Thanks guys I think she's a keeper, lol


Send me a PM in a case you change your mind.


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hahaha, ok


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So Ryder is the leader of the pack. I am glad you joined the forum with your beautiful girl.


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Me too, I love showing her off. I think everyone should have a golden, they are the best, lol


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well tonight was a big night, Ryder just made her first water retrieve. At 9 months and 2 days old, she's a hunter!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Superdad66 said:


> Well tonight was a big night, Ryder just made her first water retrieve. At 9 months and 2 days old, she's a hunter!!!


Great, she is turning into girl's copy of Oscar (Discoverer).


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

012Dec1/2


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ryder, out for a run


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Me and Ryder looking for bunnies


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Superdad66, aren't we Canadian goldens, need some snow photos of sweet Ryder.


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Superdad66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

I apologize in advance if bumping old threads is not allowed.

I'm very excited to be getting my Fort Knox pup early next year. One of my friends has a Fort Knox golden and I knew right away if I was going to get a golden, it would be from Kathleen (That was about two years ago!).

If anyone currently active has a golden from Kathleen, I'd love to hear how they are doing.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

We have our girl Kenzie from Fort Knox. She was 5 years old March 2016 and is the best dog we have ever owned! Personality and health wise. Absolutely no issues and i highly recommend Fort Knox and Kathleen for goldens.


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

Jersey Girl said:


> We have our girl Kenzie from Fort Knox. She was 5 years old March 2016 and is the best dog we have ever owned! Personality and health wise. Absolutely no issues and i highly recommend Fort Knox and Kathleen for goldens.


Hi Jersey Girl, thank you for your response! I would love to ask you a few questions however I cannot send you a PM until I make 15 posts based on forum requirements. Is there another way I can contact you?

I'm happy to hear Kenzie is doing well and she's just as you wanted!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning
You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks
Lorraine


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Breiwynn! I am wondering if you have decided to choose Kathleen as your breeder. We have just got our puppy updates yesterday, and would be so excited to know someone who is also waiting for the same litter!


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> Hi Breiwynn! I am wondering if you have decided to choose Kathleen as your breeder. We have just got our puppy updates yesterday, and would be so excited to know someone who is also waiting for the same litter!


Hey there! I did puck her as my breeder however the litter I was waiting for Rigby x ? didn't take as Rigby didn't go into season as planned. That being said, due to family health circumstances I had to postpone getting my pup for a while as it won't be a great time for me to have a pup in my home.

I was lucky and Maplelane Goldens in Beeton had donated one of their adult females with me for service dog work and she's working great. I will be getting another golden through Kathleen in the future when I'm ready. I highly recommend both Kathleen of Fort Knox and Sherri Hall of Maplelane for dogs.


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Breiwynn said:


> Hey there! I did puck her as my breeder however the litter I was waiting for Rigby x ? didn't take as Rigby didn't go into season as planned. That being said, due to family health circumstances I had to postpone getting my pup for a while as it won't be a great time for me to have a pup in my home.
> 
> I was lucky and Maplelane Goldens in Beeton had donated one of their adult females with me for service dog work and she's working great. I will be getting another golden through Kathleen in the future when I'm ready. I highly recommend both Kathleen of Fort Knox and Sherri Hall of Maplelane for dogs.


I was hoping to find some of his littermates! Yes, I was more excited about the Rigby litter since the schedule would have worked better for us but unfortunately she just didn't go into season. We are still super excited from the Faith litter!


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> I was hoping to find some of his littermates! Yes, I was more excited about the Rigby litter since the schedule would have worked better for us but unfortunately she just didn't go into season. We are still super excited from the Faith litter!


Maybe my future pup will be related to your new golden in the future! My friend who's also a service dog handler has his golden from Kathleen, that's how I heard about her kennel. Beautiful dog. I believe he was out of a Diesel x Hope litter.

Please post about your new pup once you get him/her! Where about ON are you from?


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Breiwynn said:


> Maybe my future pup will be related to your new golden in the future! My friend who's also a service dog handler has his golden from Kathleen, that's how I heard about her kennel. Beautiful dog. I believe he was out of a Diesel x Hope litter.
> 
> Please post about your new pup once you get him/her! Where about ON are you from?


I ran into two dogs from Kathleen and absolutely loved them. I was doing research with all the golden breeders at the time, and just decided to go with her after paying a visit.

I am from downtown Toronto! Where are you from?


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> I ran into two dogs from Kathleen and absolutely loved them. I was doing research with all the golden breeders at the time, and just decided to go with her after paying a visit.
> 
> I am from downtown Toronto! Where are you from?



Nice! It's awesome to meet happier owners!

I live a few minuets north of Barrie. I'm often in the GTA though!


----------



## Jasperthegoldenboy (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Nuggetandmeeko!

Hoping you will see this message! We got a puppy from the Faith X Lennon litter!!! Born Dec 20, 2016 and brought him home on Feb 11, 2017. I think we have pups from the same litter??? We are in downtown Toronto. We should get in touch and have a play date for the puppies!!!!

Get in touch!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just curious Jasperthegolden boy... Faith X Lennon litter, could you elaborate on the registered names?

Because of health concerns I'm going to put this out there ...
I found a "Faith" Fortnox's Keeping Faith XS440366
looking at offspring I see a breeding in 2012 & 2014 and this girl only has prelim on hips & elbows and no heart or eye. The pup from the 2012 breeding has elbow dysplasia.

I'm only guessing on the "Lennon" to be Mariah-Hillock Magicl Mystry Tur 
The beautiful dog died in 2013 from Renal failure. My concerns are this was the sire to my girl that also died from renal failure at age 4.

If these assumptions are correct just be aware and do yearly blood/urinalysis as a precaution. You might also want to get hip & elbows checked for peace of mind.

This time I'm really hoping my assumptions are not correct. Just concerned.


----------



## Jasperthegoldenboy (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, 

We aren't talking about the same Lennon. His registered name isn't Lennon, it's ImaginthePawsibiltz per the certificate. Lennon, the father of my pup, was born to a breeder in BC and now lives at Fort Knox. I met him in September 2016 and then again in February 2017 when we picked Jasper up, so obviously it cannot be the Lennon you are referring to. I also have all the certificates for his tests which are all good. 
As for Faith, you are referring to the correct dog. However, she has indeed had both eye and heart examinations. I have the certificates signed by the vet. I know one pup had Elbow displaysia however there is always this risk with every golden even if the parents don't have the disease. 

This is Faith and Lennon's second litter together and all pup's have been healthy. Fort Knox also has a guarantee on puppies for genetic diseases so I am comfortable that they are as sure as they can be that the pups they give up for adoption are healthy. I have met other people with pups from Fort Knox and everyone only has wonderful things to say about their dogs. 

Hope this addresses your concerns.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> Just curious Jasperthegolden boy... Faith X Lennon litter, could you elaborate on the registered names?
> 
> Because of health concerns I'm going to put this out there ...
> I found a "Faith" Fortnox's Keeping Faith XS440366
> ...


Thank you for putting this out there. It kills me when there's a stunning dog and everyone else starts naming their dog the same call name.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Yes it is, Lennon was beautiful. 
Jasperthegoldenboy, thanks for the response and happy to hear it is a different sire. Because breeders often use frozen sperm, the possibility of this being your sire is real. I hope you have a long and happy life with your new puppy.

After all the glowing reviews on this post I was disappointed to see them breeding dogs without final clearances or heart clearances by cardiologist posted to OFA. I get the eye updates can be hard to keep up with but with so many favorable supporters, well guess I expected they would adhere to the AKC CoE.


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Yes it is, Lennon was beautiful.
> Jasperthegoldenboy, thanks for the response and happy to hear it is a different sire. Because breeders often use frozen sperm, the possibility of this being your sire is real. I hope you have a long and happy life with your new puppy.
> 
> After all the glowing reviews on this post I was disappointed to see them breeding dogs without final clearances or heart clearances by cardiologist posted to OFA. I get the eye updates can be hard to keep up with but with so many favorable supporters, well guess I expected they would adhere to the AKC CoE.


Thanks for your concern! We have seen Lennon IRL, and are sure is not the Lennon you are talking about. I guess when we first met Faith, we just got too excited and missed that the clearances were preliminary. We have the puppy now, and we should just take care of the puppy now.


----------



## pixelmitch (Jan 5, 2018)

Apologies for bringing up an old thread (again).
I'm now looking into Fort Knox Goldens and would love any updates (especially pictures) of those of you who chose to go with them. How have your dogs been, temperament and health wise? Still in the early research stages, so it would be great to get feedback before making any commitments.

Thanks for any help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Jasperthegoldenboy (Mar 23, 2017)

pixelmitch said:


> Apologies for bringing up an old thread (again).
> I'm now looking into Fort Knox Goldens and would love any updates (especially pictures) of those of you who chose to go with them. How have your dogs been, temperament and health wise? Still in the early research stages, so it would be great to get feedback before making any commitments.
> 
> Thanks for any help, I really appreciate it


Hi! Our boy Jasper just turned 1 on December 20th. He has been very healthy. He is a very loving dog. Absolutely loves people and other dogs. Super playful. Still has a ton of energy even though he goes on at least three outings to the dog park per day. Here are a bunch of pictures of him https://www.instagram.com/jasperthegoldenboy/ you can message us on instagram if you have any more questions!


----------



## Classiboy (May 4, 2018)

Jasperthegoldenboy said:


> Hi! Our boy Jasper just turned 1 on December 20th. He has been very healthy. He is a very loving dog. Absolutely loves people and other dogs. Super playful. Still has a ton of energy even though he goes on at least three outings to the dog park per day. Here are a bunch of pictures of him https://www.instagram.com/jasperthegoldenboy/ you can message us on instagram if you have any more questions!


I checked instagram and Jasper looks super awesome ! I am in discussion in Kathleen for Golden and wanted to understand experience from people who adopted from her. You seem to be very happy with the health and temperament of the pup. 
Did you get the health certificates of Jasper for all 4 generation from Kathleen? and were they clear of all deficiencies ? Any other tip/ recommendations would you like to provide, I will be happy to hear from you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

pixelmitch said:


> Apologies for bringing up an old thread (again).
> I'm now looking into Fort Knox Goldens and would love any updates (especially pictures) of those of you who chose to go with them. How have your dogs been, temperament and health wise? Still in the early research stages, so it would be great to get feedback before making any commitments.
> 
> Thanks for any help, I really appreciate it


this is an honest question- 
why is it when you don't see good reviews, you still want to hear something good about a breeder? Not just you, but lots of folks- is it that the breeder is nearby? Or is it the pricing? 
I'm truly curious- if I were looking for a dog I would take every naysayer with full weight and everyone who bought a dog there at about 25% since they don't want to feel they made a bad choice. It's nothing to do with the dog- they all need to have loving homes- it is to do with our ego, we always want to feel we did a good job checking someone out. I just don't get why, with such a hugely important decision, a buyer would continue to consider a less-than breeder. I'm referring to the post prior that the dam was underaged here.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm one of those people that thought they did all the research but willing to admit my oversights. Man did I drop the ball!
I accepted NORMAL eye test from the breeder on both sire & dam, neither had been sent into OFA. People please, there is a reason for getting all 4 clearances on your breeding dogs! Not only do you need to verify the OFA reports but pay attention to the dates of the test. There is a reason you don't breed before the dog is 2! There is a reason why final clearances happen AFTER the dog turns 24 months.
If you had any idea how much money I have spent on vet bills, eye exams and the heartbreak of not only failed eye exams but knowing what the future may (or may not) hold for my precious golden.
She is beautiful, wonderful temperament, a happy (now healthy) golden that could be a poster child for the breed! None of this amounts to a hill of beans when she may be blind before she is 5. Buy your pup from breeding dogs that have FINAL clearances posted to OFA... all 4 of them! Buy from a breeder that isn't cutting corners and is doing it right.


----------



## hopefinds (Mar 26, 2018)

We are about to get a puppy from Fort Knox in the upcoming months. Our one dogs pedigree was from there and he was the best Golden ever.
We did not get him from there now we are going to get one of the puppies. I am reading they aren’t honest about their testing. Any feedback would be helpful before we buy.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

We highly recommend Kathleen and Fort Knox Goldens. We got our girl Kenzie 7 years ago and she is the sweetest temperament golden and we have had absolutely no health issues. No hotspots, her coat is amazing. We had 2 previous golden from a different breeder with not so great results. We would absolutely go directly to Kathleen if we were looking for a new golden.


----------

